
Show HN: Pyctuator – Monitor Python Web Apps Using Spring Boot Admin - matanrubin
https://github.com/SolarEdgeTech/pyctuator
======
matanrubin
Hey HN, Wanted to share with you our first Open Source project here in
SolarEdge.

Pyctuator is a Python implementation of the Spring Actuator API, with one-line
integrations for Flask and FastAPI applications. Once integrated, you can
easily leverage existing Spring Boot Admin instances to monitor your Python
app.

This is useful if you're a Java shop that needs to quickly spin up a Python
microservice (e.g. for Machine Learning). Until you set up a proper monitoring
solution for your new Python microservice, you can integrate Pyctuator and use
your existing monitoring infrastructure.

We acknowledge this might be a niche use-case, but it has been tremendously
helpful for us as a Java shop to be able to quickly spin up some Python
microservices when we needed some of Python's power in the ML world.

On a personal note, this release is very exciting for me. I've been leading
the Open Source initiative in SolarEdge for the past few months, with the goal
of contributing back to the community which is so valuable to us and the rest
of the industry.

This is just our first project, with more projects coming soon. Hopefully this
initiative would grow to a substantial contribution to the Open Source world.

Would be happy to answer questions and get some feedback!

